

Speech Recognition Better Than a Human's Exists. You Just Can't Use It Yet - xccx
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-12-23/speech-recognition-better-than-a-human-s-exists-you-just-can-t-use-it-yet.html

======
xccx
Anyone know if they're only talking about search queries, or should
stenographers start retooling?
[http://plover.stenoknight.com](http://plover.stenoknight.com) developer and
stenographer Mirabai Knight in 2012 said real-time transcription was far off:

    
    
      Are you worried that it's going to supplant my 
      99.67% accuracy rating in another two years?
      Or ten years? Or 20? And that's just talking about
      the technical accuracy; I haven't even begun to
      get into the semantic accuracy.
    

The Bloomberg article says speech recognition in the lab already applies
semantic context to improve accuracy. The article also says 75% percent
accuracy from 2012 is up to 92% today, and that we can expect super-human
speech recognition online before 2017.

